# Comment enchainer les musiques sur Ipod ?



## oreane (27 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour
J'ai lu que la dernière version de Itunes permetait aux Ipod 5G d'enchaîner les morceaux de musique. J'ai beau chercher cette fonction dans mon Ipod, je ne trouve pas ! Comment faut-il faire ? Merci
Oréane

PS : mon pseudo ne fonctionne pas sur Igeneration.fr, c'est pourquoi je laisse mon message sur ce forum.


----------



## Franky Boy (28 Septembre 2006)

oreane a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai lu que la dernière version de Itunes permetait aux Ipod 5G d'enchaîner les morceaux de musique. J'ai beau chercher cette fonction dans mon Ipod, je ne trouve pas ! Comment faut-il faire ? Merci
> Oréane
> 
> PS : mon pseudo ne fonctionne pas sur Igeneration.fr, c'est pourquoi je laisse mon message sur ce forum.


C'est automatique. Tu n'as rien à faire.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 
Pour igeneration, il faut te r&#233;-inscrire 

Sinon, le "gapless" est automatique sur les derniers ipod uniquement, il me semble


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Il n'y a pas que sur les 5G, la dernière mise à jour itunes permet la "gestion des blanc" et surtout la transition entre chaque morceau (sauf erreur de ma part).

Après avoir installé la nouvelle version, iTunes scanne toute ta bibliothèque. Il en va de même pour ton ipod lorsque tu le branche pour la première fois, iTunes scanne le contenu.

Si ça fonctionne sur un ipod couleur, ça doit marcher sur un 5G.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Septembre 2006)

Peut-&#234;tre qu'Oreane parle de vouloir faire de la lecture en fondu encha&#238;n&#233;, comme sur iTunes.

Je ne crois pas que cela soit possible sur iPod, sauf t&#233;moignage contraire ?


----------



## oreane (29 Septembre 2006)

Tout d'abord merci à tous ceyux qui m'ont répondu. En fait, je veux que mon Ipod enchaine les musiques. J'organise pas mal de soirée et  cela serait l'idéal, si je n'avait plus de blanc entre chaque morceau de zic Mais là, j'ai beau essayer, ça ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

Bon, c'est vrai que la question est diférente. je regarderai dans le détail.


----------

